# [SOLVED] Missing ethernet drivers (Asus Motherboard)



## dawet1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello,

I reinstalled my OS and have found all my drivers except my ethernet controller driver. To clarify my device manager showed two missing ethernet drivers. I resolved one by running the Asus motherboard utility from the Alienware provided master cd. Unfortunately, it shows I'm still missing one...which is apparently the one I actually need to connect to the internet.

Please help!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing ethernet drivers (Asus Motherboard)*

hi dawet1 welcome to TSF,

whats the make and model of computer if custom built make and model of motherboard.


----------



## dawet1 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Missing ethernet drivers (Asus Motherboard)*

Hi Oscer, 

Thanks for the welcome! :smile:

It's an older Alienware Aurora (built 2003). It has an Asus A78NX Deluxe motherboard with an Nvidia NForce 2 control panel and running an AMD Athlon xp 2800 processor. The OS is XP (with which I have a separate post due to some missing files). 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing ethernet drivers (Asus Motherboard)*

have you check dell site?
Welcome to Dell Support


----------



## dawet1 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Missing ethernet drivers (Asus Motherboard)*

No, I actually completely forgot that they bought alienware....I'll see what I can find and mark the thread if it turns up. Thanks.


----------



## dawet1 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Missing ethernet drivers (Asus Motherboard)*

No go.  Dell/Alienware had three driver sets for my motherboard, two WHQL kits and one "needed to install Windows XP on serial ATA hard drives". I _think_ it may be the 3com drivers that are missing? I'm guessing here. That's just what came up when I searched for "ethernet" on the Master CD. I didn't see 3com listed anywhere in the device manager?

The 3com related file is a zip, so just for grins I extracted it to the desktop and tried to run the "preinstl" application. I got a "3com Adapters" message: Please turn off your computer, install the NIC, then start your computer.

thoughts?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing ethernet drivers (Asus Motherboard)*

is your Ethernet card integrated on the motherboard or a separate card? you could follow this sticky and look for the driver. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## dawet1 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Missing ethernet drivers (Asus Motherboard)*

Apologies for the late follow-up. I was gone on a stint of active duty. 

Good news is that I found the driver and everything is working great as of the new year. Thank you very much for your help. This thread can be closed.

Best,
Dave


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome, glad you got it sorted.


----------

